# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة سيدنا حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه يمدح المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام

## أبو فراس السليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قصيدة سيدنا حسان بن ثابت
 رضي الله تعالى عنه 
يمدح المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 
ويهجو أبا سفيان بن الحارث 
وكان هجا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل إسلامه 
 


عَدِمْنَا خَيْلَنا، إنْ لم تَرَوْهَا , تُثِيرُ النَّقْعَ، مَوْعِدُها كَدَاءُ 
يُبَارِينَ الأسنّة َ مُصْعِدَاتٍ، عَلَى أكْتافِهَا الأسَلُ الظِّماءُ 
تَظَلُّ جِيَادُنَا مُتَمَطِّرَاتٍ، تلطمهنّ بالخمُرِ النساءُ
 
فإما تعرضوا عنا اعتمرنا، وكانَ الفَتْحُ، وانْكَشَفَ الغِطاءُ 
وإلا، فاصبروا لجلادِ يومٍ، يعزُّ اللهُ فيهِ منْ يشاءُ
 
وَجِبْرِيلٌ أمِينُ اللَّهِ فِينَا، وَرُوحُ القُدْسِ لَيْسَ لَهُ كِفَاءُ 
وَقَالَ اللَّهُ: قَدْ أرْسَلْتُ عَبْداً, يقولُ الحقَّ إنْ نفعَ البلاءُ 
شَهِدْتُ بِهِ، فَقُومُوا صَدِّقُوهُ!, فقلتمْ: لا نقومُ ولا نشاءُ 
وَقَالَ اللَّهُ: قَدْ يَسّرْتُ جُنْداً، همُ الأنصارُ، عرضتها اللقاءُ 
لنا في كلّ يومٍ منْ معدٍّ, سِبابٌ، أوْ قِتَالٌ، أوْ هِجاءُ 
فنحكمُ بالقوافي منْ هجانا، ونضربُ حينَ تختلطُ الدماءُ
 
ألا أبلغْ أبا سفيانَ عني، فأنتَ مجوفٌ نخبٌ هواءُ 
وأن سيوفَنا تركتك عبدا, وعبد الدار سادتها الإماءُ
 
كَأنّ سَبِيئَة ً مِنْ بَيْتِ رَأسٍ، تُعفيِّها الرّوَامِسُ والسّمَاءُ 
هجوتَ محمداً، فأجبتُ عنهُ، وعندَ اللهِ في ذاكَ الجزاءُ
 
أتَهْجُوهُ، وَلَسْتَ لَهُ بكُفْءٍ، فَشَرُّكُما لِخَيْرِكُمَا الفِداءُ 
هجوتَ مباركاً، براً، حنيفاً، أمينَ اللهِ، شيمتهُ الوفاءُ 
فَمَنْ يَهْجُو رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مِنْكُمْ، ويمدحهُ، وينصرهُ سواءُ
 
فَإنّ أبي وَوَالِدَهُ وَعِرْضي , لعرضِ محمدٍ منكمْ وقاءُ
 
فإما تثقفنّ بنو لؤيٍ , جُذَيْمَة َ، إنّ قَتْلَهُمُ شِفَاءُ 
أولئكَ معشرٌ نصروا علينا، ففي أظفارنا منهمْ دماءُ 
وَحِلْفُ الحارِثِ بْن أبي ضِرَارٍ، وَحِلْفُ قُرَيْظَة ٍ مِنّا بَرَاءُ
 
لساني صارمٌ لا عيبَ فيهِ، وَبَحْرِي لا تُكَدِّرُهُ الّدلاءُ
 

رابط تحميل القصيدة بصوت الدكتور الحمين  
http://members.abunawaf.com/abunaser/audio/afat.ra

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عدمنا خيلنا إن لم تروها... 

حسان بن ثابت رضي الله تعالى عنه

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شرح قصيدة حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه


حياة الشاعر:- هو حسان بن ثابت بن المنذر الأنصاري جاهلي إسلامي متقدم الإسلام
  عاش في الجاهلية ستين سنة 
وفي الإسلام ستين سنة 
ومات في خلافة معاوية رضي الله عنه ،.

 كان يفد على ملوك الغساسنة بالشام ويمدحهم 
وكذلك ملوك الروم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مناسبة القصيدة :-

في السنة السابعة من الهجرة 
عُقِد صلح بين رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين قريش 
على أَن يدْخُل المسلمون مكةَ للحج بعد عام.

 ولكن قريشاً نَقَضَتْ هذا العهد 

فجهز الرسولُ صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشاً قويًّا لمحاربةِ المشركين وفتح مكة.

 ولما كان الشعر في العصور القديمة وسيلة الإِعلام العامة. 

نزل ميدانَ الحرب واستخدمتهالأطرا  فُ المتحاربةُ 

وأمر الرسُولُ صلى الله عليه وسلم به فقال:

 " اهجُهُم يا حسانُ 

فإِن شعرك أَشدُّ عليهم من وقع السيوف " 

لذلك انْبرى حسان بنُ ثابتٍ رضي اللّه عنه يهْجُو قريشاً 
ويُشِيدُ ببطولة المسلمين من الأنصار والمهاجرين وبشجاعتهم 
ويعلن تصميمهم على قتال المشركين وفتح مكة 

ما لم توافق قريش على دخول المسلمين مكة وأدائهم العمرةَ ،

 ويرد على أبي سفيان بن الحارث الذي هجا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأفكار الرئيسة:-


تهديدالكافرين بحرب ينتصر فيها الحق.


1- عَدِمْنا خيلنا إنْ لم تَرَوْها ** تُثيرُ النَّقْعَ مَوعِدُهاكَدَاء  ُ


عدمنا خيلنا: أسلوب دعائي الغرض منه التأثير. 

تثير النقع : كناية عن اشتداد المعركة
لا عاشت خيلنا إنْ لم تهاجمكم، 

أي دعاء على خيل المسلمين بالموت إنْ لم تهاجم الأعداء المشركين.
 في معركة شديدة يتصاعد منها الغبار قرب " كداء " في أطراف مكة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2- يُبارينَ الأَسِنَّةَ مُصْعِداتٍ ** على أكتافها الأسل الظِّماء


يبارين الأسنة:كنايةعن سرعة الخيل و استعدادهم للقتال.

الأسل الظماء: استعارة مكنية 
شبه الرماح بالإنسان وحذفه وذكر صفة من صفاته وهي العطش.

يصف الخيل بأنَّهامسرعة في الصعود، متحفزة لقتال العدو،
 على أكتافها رماح المسلمين المتعطشة لدماء الكفار.

 وهوَّل في وصفها؛ ليخيف العدو.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3- تَظَلُّ جِيادُنا مُتَمَطِّراتٍ  **  تُلَطِّمُهنَّ بالخُمُرِ النساءُ


متمطرات:- تشبيه تمثيلي حيث شبه الجياد بالمطر في تتابعه وتدفقه

تلطمهن بالخُمُر:- كناية عن انهزام المشركين

تبقى خيولنا في أرض المعركة مستعدة لقتال الأعداء
 مسرعة كالمطر في مواجهتهم
 لكنها لا تجد من تردها سوى نساء الأعداء 
يحاولن ردها بخُمُرهن 

دلالة على هزيمة المشركين وهروبهم من أرض المعركة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4- فإمَّا تُعْرضُوا عنا اعْتَمَرنا  ** وكان الفتحُ وانكشَف الغِطاءُ


انكشف الغطاء:-استعارة تصريحية عبر عن إزالة الخلاف والعداوة بانكشاف الغطاء

يخاطب الشاعر كفار قريش قائلا إذا لم تعترضوا طريق خيولنا وأخليتم لها الطريق ،

سنزور بيت الله الحرام ونفتح مكة،

وسيزول غطاء الكفر الذي حجب النور

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5-وإلا فاصبِروا لجلادِ يومٍ ُ** يعِزُّ الله فيه مَنْ يشاء


يهدد الشاعر كفار قريش قائلا: 

إذا لم تستسلموا لجيش المسلمين

 ابشروا بحرب شديدة تتضارب بها السيوف، 

ويومها سيعز الله المسلمين

 ويتحقق النصر الذي وعد الله به عباده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفكرةالثانية:ا  إشادة بالدعوة الإسلامية.


6- وجبريلٌ أمينُ الله فينا ** وروحُ القُدْسِ ليس له كِفاءُ


يشيد الشاعر بالدعوة الإسلامية التي أرسلها الله عن طريق جبريل 

ويصف جبريل ب(روح القدس) 

ويقول بأنه لا نظير له في نقل الدعوة الإسلامية للرسول الكريم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7- وقالَ اللهُ: قد أَرْسَلْتُ عَبْداً ** يقولُ الحَقَّ إنْ نَفَعَ البَلاءُ


يبين أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أرسل سيدنا محمد 

الذي لا يقول إلا الحق على البشرية، 

ويختبر الناس بالإيمان أو عدمه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8- شَهِدْتُ بهِ، فقُومُوا صَدِّقوهُ! ** فَقُلْتُمْ: لا نَقومُ ولا نَشاءُ


يقول الشاعر بأنه آمن بالرسول ورسالته ،
ويدعو كفار قريش للإيمان به وتصديق رسالته ،

ولكنهم يرفضون دعوته ويكفرون بها ،
ويقولون بأنهم لا يريدون تصديق الرسول ورسالته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9- هَجَوْتَ مُحَمَّداً، فأَجَبْتُ عنهُ ** وعندَ اللهِ في ذاكَ الجَزاءُ


يخاطب الشاعر أباسفيان قائلا 
بأنك هجوت النبي محمدا عليه الصلاة والسلام ، 

ولكنني لم أسكت على هذا الهجاء 

فدافعت عنه منتظرا الثواب والجزاء من عند الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

10- أَتَهْجوهُ، ولستَ لهُ بِكُفْءٍ ** فَشَرُّكُما لِخَيْرِكُما الفِداءُ


أَتَهْجوهُ : استفهام إنكاري للتوبيخ.

 
يخاطب الشاعر أبا سفيان مستنكرا ما قام به من هجاء النبي 
قائلا له كيف تهجوه ، ولست من مكانته 

فأنت تمثل الشر و الرسول الكريم يمثل الخير.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

11- هَجَوْتَ مُبارَكاً، بَرّاً، حَنيفاً ** أمينَ اللهِ، شِيمَتُهُ الوَفاءُ
 
يبين الشاعر صفات النبي 
فهو مبارك،
بر
 صالح ، 
رسول الله 
من شيمه الوفاء والإخلاص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

12- فمَن يَهْجو رسولَ اللهِ منكُمْ  ** ويَمْدَحُهُ ويَنْصُرُهُ سَواءُ


يسخر من كفار قريش 
لأنّه يرى أن لا وزن لهم ولا قيمة،

ومدحهم للنبي أو هجاؤهم له لا يغيِّر شيئاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

13- فإنّ أبي ووالِدَهُ وعِرْضي ** لِعِرْضِ مُحُمَّدٍ مِنْكُمْ وِقاءُ
 
ظهر في هذا البيت حب حسان للرسول 
حيث أبدى رغبته وقدرته على التضحية بوالده وجده وعرضه
 في سبيل الدفاع عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

14- لِساني صارِمٌ لا عيبَ فيهِ ** وبَحْري لا تُكَدِّرُهُ الدّلاء

لِساني صارِمٌ:
تشبيه بليغ حيث شبَّه الشاعر لسانه بالسيف الصارم، 
ووجه الشبه: الحسم والصرامة

وبَحْري لاتُكَدِّرُهُ الدّلاء:-
 استعارة تصريحية حيث شبه شاعريته بالبحر في اتساعه وعمقه.

يبلغ الشاعر قمة فخره في هذا البيت
 لأنه يصوِّر لسانه لكفار قريش سيفاً صارماً،
لا أحد يجاريه في الهجاء وقدرته الشعرية بحراً لا تعكره الدِّلاء
 بحيث لا يستطيع أحد منهم انتقاده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

15- فَنَحْكُمُ بالقَوافي مَن هَجانا **

ونَضْرِبُ حينَ تَخْتَلِطُ الدِّماءُ


يفتخر الشاعر بشعراء المسلمين وقدرتهم على الرد على هجاء كفار قريش،
 وقدرتهم على قتالهم والنيل منهم في أرض المعركة
 حين يشتد الطعن والقتل.


منقووول

----------

